
Securing the Network Time Protocol - LaSombra
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2717320
======
wiredfool
It seems that the version numbers don't adequately convey the magnitude of
change that the author knows has happened to the software. Point releases
changes have hundreds to a thousand bug fixes. While that's not necessarily a
major release (because it doesn't break backwards compatibility) it certainly
seems worth a point release.

They appear to be fixing this in the new version, when released it should be
5.0.0. But until then, the latest point release has 1100 fixes.

